# Prop - Beer head (foam)



## drg77 (Jan 4, 2011)

A university production I am working on calls for two glasses of beer to be used as props. Sadly, real beer isn't going to fly. 

I'm wondering if anyone has an idea how I might pull this off?

I think a bit of experimenting with different liquids and/or food coloring can get me the color I need, but I'm not sure how I can replicate the beer head. The beer needs to be drinkable.

Any thoughts?

Thanks.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Jan 4, 2011)

Is non-alcoholic beer also out of the question?


----------



## erosing (Jan 4, 2011)

Ginger ale or cream soda in a can/bottle that could pass for a beer can/bottle. Or a keg of it... Just pour really fast to build the foam.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Jan 4, 2011)

But in all seriousness, instant tea mixes usually allow for a long lasting foamy head, and I find diet sodas also have longer lasting foam.


----------



## drg77 (Jan 4, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback. I'm going to do a little experimenting and see which method works best. I'll post my results.

The non-alcoholic beer was actually one of the first things I thought of. I'm just not sure if the actors would have any problems with that. 

One of the beers is preset and sits for about 15 minutes, so I'll see which method allows for the foam to hold up that long.

Thanks again.


----------



## natebish (Jan 7, 2011)

you might want to try ginger beer, i'm talking the stuff that has a really strong ginger flavor. usualy comes in glass from small companies and is available at most co-ops and trendy grocery stores. i find that it is usualy very highly carbonated and it has worked great at my school for several years now.


----------



## BrockTucker (Jan 7, 2011)

Only a beer with really strong head retention will hold head for 15 min or longer, so if you're looking to match reality you don't need the head to last that long. If you know anyone who homebrews their own beer and has kegging gear they can bottle any liquid of your choosing with plenty of carbonation to help you get a nice foamy head. The tea that someone suggested earlier would be my first choice, and you'd be able to crack open the bottle and pour it on stage of you choose.

Heck, depending on how much you need, I could send you a sixer of "beer." Shoot me a PM if you like.


----------



## LXPlot (Jan 8, 2011)

I'm going to vote root beer, maybe mixed with some baking soda and vinegar to make it foam more. Sure, it'll taste disgusting, but from what I remember it works pretty well if you get the right ratios of ingredients. Also note that a large portion of "non-alcoholic" beers actually have alcohol, albeit in very small concentrations. I also know that their are certain food allergies that may eliminate beer or non-alcoholic beers from use, and they tend to be pretty common, so make sure to check with the SM or whomever will be drinking the liquid.


----------



## canadiagg (Jan 10, 2011)

only Guinness will hold a head for 15 minutes. So i would just have a head when it's put on stage, and then as it settles no one will notice.


----------



## erichart (Jan 10, 2011)

There's a product called "Frothee Creamy Head"; it's used to put foam on top of cocktails. Some prop masters use it to put a head on their fake beer.


----------



## ArthurRiot (Jan 10, 2011)

I've never heard of that. that might just be kinda awesome!

I was going to support the 'tea' one myself, but that appears to be a good option as well.


----------

